

Acting French - weston
http://www.theatlantic.com/features/archive/2014/08/acting-french/375743/

======
mturmon
The author, Ta-Nehisi ("Tah-Nuh-Hah-See") Coates, has been just killing it at
the Atlantic for the last couple of years.

He has an amazing approach. It's simultaneously cerebral and heart-felt, and
very grounded in his identity as a black man who grew up in an intellectual
home in a black neighborhood in Baltimore during the crack era.

Coates never excelled in formal schooling, but he has really driven hard in
his blog writings to deeply understand some topics, in particular how they
relate to slavery. No matter how much you think you know about the black
experience, slavery, and the Civil War, I guarantee you that you'll have a lot
of aha moments reading his work.

For example, I did not know about the value of slaves on the eve of the Civil
War -- the slaves were worth more than all the manufacturing base in the
country. Thinking about that makes the stakes for the South in the Civil War
so evident.

------
frabbit
It is a beautifully written and interesting article.

